# Anyone at UC Boulder?



## Guest (Nov 30, 2009)

I just submitted my application to this school. I've never been there but I hear its pretty kick ass. Whats it like?


----------



## stoepstyle (Sep 15, 2008)

Be prepared to party


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'll be transferring there by this time next year. The party scene is definitely crazy. Good fun.


----------



## Gnarly (Mar 12, 2008)

stoepstyle said:


> Be prepared to party


And also to run from the cops. Almost every party I ever went to at Boulder was either busted up by the cops, or the cops came multiple times. Shit gets crazy out there. 

Even when you're not partying, Boulder's a crazy place. If you are a drugged out wana-be hippy that's still stuck in 1969, you will fit right in.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Personally, I can't stand Boulder. It's about as fake and hypocritcal of a place as I've ever been. 

Here's your typical Boulder "hippy": He has the dreads, beard, and hasn't showered in a week to look the part. But, then you see him go into Urban Outfitters and spend $500 on new clothes and whip out his wallet to pay and 8 platinum cards fall out. He then goes out, hops in his brand new Land Rover and drives off listening to Phish. The Land Rover is sporting as many "green" bumper stickers as possible as it chugs down the road getting 12mpg.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> Personally, I can't stand Boulder. It's about as fake and hypocritcal of a place as I've ever been.
> 
> Here's your typical Boulder "hippy": He has the dreads, beard, and hasn't showered in a week to look the part. But, then you see him go into Urban Outfitters and spend $500 on new clothes and whip out his wallet to pay and 8 platinum cards fall out. He then goes out, hops in his brand new Land Rover and drives off listening to Phish. The Land Rover is sporting as many "green" bumper stickers as possible as it chugs down the road getting 12mpg.


Your Boulder description is pretty spot on. People either love it or hate it there. Boulder tends to be over regulated, but it is a college campus and with a college campus come college girls. A new batch every year. So I can be a dirty old man when driving through there. There are also great out door opportunities around there. Some of the best rock climbing anywhere in the US and the world for that matter, lie almost right out your door. Fantastic hiking trails, inner tubing, mountain biking, back country snowboarding, and other things are close by. You could end up in a worse place for sure. It can be a bit much, but being a College aged kid, you should have a blast. Not the town for me, but I visit it plenty during the summer.

oh and btw, it's CU Boulder, not UC. Don't want you sounding like a dork on your first day...


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2009)

I go to CU Boulder (also called UCB, but no one does this)

It's a fun place. There are some douche bags and hypocrites (as mentioned earlier), but there are some decent people. The Hill where most kids go or Pearl Street if hitting the bars.

Eldora is ~ 45 minutes away and the pass is stupidly cheap for students (I paid $79 for mine). The snowboard club (Boulder Freeride) make a lot of trips with pretty decent pricing.

Definitely try to get in dorms first year. Depending on your RA, you might be able to get away with a lot more stuff. Personally, my RA was a fucking bitch.

Campus police (black cars) are huge assholes. Often I'd wake up in middle of the night and see them walking around the hallways with billy clubs sniffing for pot. If you get a knock on your door and it's campus police *don't* let them in (in my dorm, instead of knocking we'd tap the door knob to let each other know it wasn't security. Dumb but it worked). Once, I got a knock on the door and the security stated that they "triangulated the smell of marijuana to be coming from the room I was in". Total BS. There were three of them and they kept accusing me of being high and drunk (I was neither). The city police (white cars) are supposedly nicer usually.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2009)

I only visit CU boulder one day a year in April.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Boulder was fun in the 70's to mid 80's when the Dead came to town or redrocks...now pretty much a fascist police state.


----------



## ComeBack_Kid (May 27, 2009)

ThirdEye said:


> I only visit CU boulder one day a year in April.


* Hmmm, that day wouldn't happen to be the 20th, would it? *:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Younger friend of mine is going there. From what I hear, it's a whole lot of drinking, partying, and boarding...lol.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

Triple8Sol said:


> Younger friend of mine is going there. From what I hear, it's a whole lot of drinking, partying, and boarding...lol.


Damn....thats making me think twice about not going there


----------



## foCofasho (Dec 16, 2009)

FUCK CU


go to csu, CU IS WACKlike crack


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Get over the Ft Snort vs the Peoples Republic of Boulder thing. For some programs CSU would be the better choice and others CU stands out. From a shredder perspective, CU is pretty much a better choice that Fort Collins. Fort Snort is not a great choice for shredding. Unless you are picking between CSU and UNC for schools...


----------

